# NO - 2 bedroom - elevator?



## riverdees05 (Jul 31, 2013)

We are starting to plan for 2014 and 2015.  Which Resorts in New Orleans are two bedrooms and have elevators?  My wife has had double knee replacement and doesn't do stairs very well.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> We are starting to plan for 2014 and 2015.  Which Resorts in New Orleans are two bedrooms and have elevators?  My wife has had double knee replacement and doesn't do stairs very well.



To my knowledge they all have elevators. Your problem will be finding a 2 bedroom;  they are few and far between.. Wyndhams La Belle Maison has a few, as well as some 2 bedroom lockoffs(adjacent 1 bedroom and studio units) and they do have an elevator. If you cant find a 2 bedroom Id suggest 2 units at Avenue Plaza. There are over 250 studios and one bedrooms here so you chance of getting an exchange is better than the others.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 31, 2013)

Are you trying to rent or exchange in?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 31, 2013)

Chateau Orleans doesn't have an elevator, and Mardi Gras Manor doesn't (it only has one 2bdrm, and it is on the 2nd floor).

Fern



ronparise said:


> To my knowledge they all have elevators. Your problem will be finding a 2 bedroom;  they are few and far between.. Wyndhams La Belle Maison has a few, as well as some 2 bedroom lockoffs(adjacent 1 bedroom and studio units) and they do have an elevator. If you cant find a 2 bedroom Id suggest 2 units at Avenue Plaza. There are over 250 studios and one bedrooms here so you chance of getting an exchange is better than the others.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 31, 2013)

ronparise said:


> To my knowledge they all have elevators. Your problem will be finding a 2 bedroom;  they are few and far between.. Wyndhams La Belle Maison has a few, as well as some 2 bedroom lockoffs(adjacent 1 bedroom and studio units) and they do have an elevator. If you cant find a 2 bedroom Id suggest 2 units at Avenue Plaza. There are over 250 studios and one bedrooms here so you chance of getting an exchange is better than the others.



Yes, La Belle has elevators *EXCEPT* some units have STEPS to their door. I stayed one year in a Lockout which was on the 4th floor off the elevator, but after a VERY LONG HALL walk, I had a FLIGHT of steps down to my unit's door(s).


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 31, 2013)

Quarter House has a few units which have eight or ten stairs to the unit as well, so if you are offered a unit there you should get the unit number and call them, or have the exchange company call.  I've always gotten the unit that I thought I would there, as it is fixed week, fixed unit.

Fern


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 1, 2013)

Club La Pension also has elevators and 2bdrm units.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 1, 2013)

All 8 resorts in II show as having 2BR units, but I am not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 1, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> All 8 resorts in II show as having 2BR units, but I am not sure how accurate that is.



Avenue Plaza is one, and there are no 2 bedrooms there

the issue isnt that there are no two bedrooms, Is that there are so few  that to find one to exchange into will be difficult..especially one with no steps to climb. there are a number of resorts in NOLA with the bedrooms on a second level like this one

http://youtu.be/kIiK4awfYvk


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 1, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Avenue Plaza is one, and there are no 2 bedrooms there
> 
> the issue isnt that there are no two bedrooms, Is that there are so few  that to find one to exchange into will be difficult..especially one with no steps to climb. there are a number of resorts in NOLA with the bedrooms on a second level like this one
> 
> http://youtu.be/kIiK4awfYvk



Gotta love the "micro" pool. Capacity 2 people or 300lbs. The New Orleans courtyard pools are nice and cute but if you do a cannon ball half the water comes out :hysterical:


----------



## ronparise (Aug 1, 2013)

Try call thes "dipping pools" some don't even have a pool or hottub. Like bluegreens club la pension

Avenue plaza probably has the biggest one, and it's small. 

But who needs a pool in NOLA . Or a kitchen for that matter, most of your time will be in restaurants and jazz clubs. No??


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 1, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Try call thes "dipping pools" some don't even have a pool or hottub. Like bluegreens club la pension
> 
> Avenue plaza probably has the biggest one, and it's small.
> 
> But who need a pool in NOLA . Or a kitchen for that matter, most of your time will be in restaurants and jazz clubs. No??



So true! It is not the type of destination where you lay around the resort all day.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 1, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> So true! It is not the type of destination where you lay around the resort all day.




Particularly at Wyndham's La Belle Maison --- 

I actually had to get out the resort plan (layout) to realize the "fountain garden" was the RESORT SWIMMING POOL.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 1, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Particularly at Wyndham's La Belle Maison ---
> 
> I actually had to get out the resort plan (layout) to realize the "fountain garden" was the RESORT SWIMMING POOL.



The Quarter House has a fountain, hot tub, and pool! Life of luxury!

Quarter House Pool, Hot Tub, and Fountain






* Yes, that hot tub really does fit an actual person, just not a full size one.:hysterical:
   - Seriously if the pool is only a dipping pool, then the hot tub is only for a foot bath.


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 13, 2013)

ronparise said:


> To my knowledge they all have elevators. Your problem will be finding a 2 bedroom;  they are few and far between.. Wyndhams La Belle Maison has a few, as well as some 2 bedroom lockoffs(adjacent 1 bedroom and studio units) and they do have an elevator. If you cant find a 2 bedroom Id suggest 2 units at Avenue Plaza. There are over 250 studios and one bedrooms here so you chance of getting an exchange is better than the others.



I'd be interested to know how many 2 bedrooms, 1bedrooms and studios are at La Belle Maison if you know.  I tried to find it online, but I didn't see that info.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 14, 2013)

cyseitz said:


> I'd be interested to know how many 2 bedrooms, 1bedrooms and studios are at La Belle Maison if you know.  I tried to find it online, but I didn't see that info.



Not sure. There are standard versions and presidential versions of each size type. From poking around it looks like there are 17 2BR lockoffs and it looks like these make of 34 of the 134 units. There might be some 2BR dedicated. It is difficult to get anything definitive because not all the floors are the same.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 14, 2013)

We're at the Quarter House now; there is an elevator.  We're in a very nice 1 BR unit and they do have 2 BR units.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 14, 2013)

classiclincoln said:


> We're at the Quarter House now; there is an elevator.  We're in a very nice 1 BR unit and they do have 2 BR units.



I need you to do me a favor if you can. I own week 11 in unit 220 but I haven't been yet. It is a 2BR unit. Someone at the front desk said that there are no stairwells leading to rooms but maybe 2 or 3 stairs to access from the main area. A poster above mentioned some rooms have stairs to access. No two rooms are alike at Quarter House so please let me know if you need to use stairs in order to access room 220 and how many. I would appreciate it greatly. Just looking for a second "eyes on the ground" confirmation for a potential renter.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 21, 2013)

I just picked up a 2BR lock-off at QH to go with my 2BR Deluxe. Very happy about that. I previously had a floor plan of the QH units but I cannot find it anywhere. I guess I never saved it and cannot find the website anymore. Does anyone have it or a link to it? It was some obscure site and not the QH site. 

The new QH website is very nice. Much improved.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 21, 2013)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 21, 2013)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?



That is it! Thanks!

The unit I just bought is not on it but I confirmed with the resort. Thanks again!


----------



## zzcn69 (Aug 21, 2013)

*More info on units with elevators*

Chateau Orleans does have an elevator now in the main building only. Hotel de L'Eau Vive has both 2 and 3 bedroom units with elevators. If you should see availability there, a quick call to the resort should tell you about elevators. I own a 3rd floor unit at Chateau and don't do stairs so well now, so I usually call the resort and ask for a ground floor unit. They have always acommodated me.


----------

